
Google Foo.Bar challenge - pheww
While google searching, the Google Foo.Bar challenge appeared.
like these:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehustle.co&#x2F;the-secret-google-interview-that-landed-me-a-job
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8588080<p>Can anybody suggest how should I proceed?
Should I prepare a bit before attempting it?
======
sovietbear
My opinion is that you should make your best attempt on your own without input
from others. As a coder and as interviewer it's often painfully obvious to me
which candidates had 'help' to get to that point in the process.

Landing the big job is not worth much if six months in you are let go or
transferred because you didn't really meet the qualifications. (Not trying to
say you don't deserve a job at google)

I guess the best advice I could give is be yourself in how you solve it,
employers often overlook minor skill deficiences in favor of character
strengths.

Good luck!

~~~
pheww
Yeah.. and the feel you get on achieiving something by your own genuine
efforts is unparallel! Thanks for sharing your opinion from experience.

